# BOSS HEADLIGHTS & POWER CABLE - NY/NJ/Long Island



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

BOSS Headlights - great condition. Not used much at all. I wasted money on the expensive upgrade! Lol. eBay has one BOSS light for $190 EACH and non-BOSS kits for $350. Mine have the wiring. How about $235??? I'll pay shipping too. (I'll throw in that Xmas ornament too) haha

Power Cable - Truck & Plow side. I see them for $90-100. How about $60 and I pay shipping? Good to have as spare which is why I had it.

Text or call me 917-420-3804. I'm trying to price fair. Thanks guys.

Dave


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone want to make a reasonable offer?

Thanks all


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

What do you consider a reasonable offer on the lights and their harness?


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Well, as far as a reasonable offer...you can read my original post...I did some research and priced them lower. I think pricing them lower than what is the general offering out there “seems reasonable.” No? I even called lead mech at BOSS and he though was a real-good price. Feel free to text me and then we can talk — much easier than going back and forth on here. Thanks. Dave


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

MajorDave said:


> No? I even called lead mech at BOSS and he though was a real-good price.


You called BOSS tech support to ask them how much you should sell your used power cable for?


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> You called BOSS tech support to ask them how much you should sell your used power cable for?


Absolutely, as he is an acquaintance...and actually if you read above, it was for the lights. And since we are being critical - it was actually a text. Sorry did not disclose that.


----------

